
Marty the grocery store robot is a glimpse into our hell-ish future - howard941
https://sea.mashable.com/culture/5327/marty-the-grocery-store-robot-is-a-glimpse-into-our-hell-ish-future
======
marcusverus
Marty’s entire existence is meant as a sort of due diligence to prevent (or
allow his boss to argue that he tried hard to prevent) slip-and-fall lawsuits.

------
celias
Before reading their stated function I assumed these were being used to reduce
shoplifting. Are we sure they are not taking pictures of shoppers?

